# Help with ICD9 codes - Acute Liver Failure/Hepatitis



## Gemini18 (Jul 14, 2009)

I have a diagnosis of:

Acute Liver Failure/Hepatitis

How would you code this?

Thanks


----------



## britbrit852003 (Jul 14, 2009)

The dx code for acute liver failure is 570.
I looked this up by searching in index under failure and then liver and it directs you to 570. You can also find it by looking under hepatitis then acute and it also directs you to 570.


----------



## LTibbetts (Jul 15, 2009)

570 would work if the hepatitis is unspecified. If the hep is acute, or Type C, for example, it could have an effect on the proper code choce.


----------

